# Anyone attempting to go abroad this summer for IVF



## AngelG (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi, I'm looking for support from others trying to fit in IVF around Covid, vaccinations, travel restrictions, flights being canceled...feel like its just me trying. I've a flight booked in August to spain. As yet can't get medication due to a manufacturing problem, and doctors surgery refusing to sign consent form. Feeling lonely with it all, like I'm a mad person doing this in these times. I need some support especially as am doing this alone. Hoping I can find it here. X


----------



## Chips1640 (Jan 27, 2016)

Yes me! I am supposed to be going to Spain on 18th June and I haven’t yet worked out what tests I have to have and when! And this is isn’t for transfer either so I’ll need to go again. 
I am quite relaxed about it though as I think what will be will be so hopefully it will all work out (naive probably!)


----------



## Firecracker (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi everyone 

I am hoping to travel to Cyprus over the coming months.....first time abroad.....but haven’t decided on the clinic yet.....

AngelG I wish you so much luck especially doing it on your own.....I think it’s a case of just trying to keep going no matter what obstacles are thrown in our way.....it will be worth it some day......or so I keep telling myself lol

I agree chips1640......what is meant to be will be.....good luck on your journey 

Any advice on clinics in Cyprus anyone?…would be much appreciated


----------



## AngelG (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi there, thanks for reply. That's exactly what conclusion I came too. So many obstacles you are right and I just take each day as it comes, step by step.. now i've got my flight booked and I'm ready, very excited! Thanks for the good luck! I'm so sorry I've no advice about Cyprus. But yes it's soooo worth it! X 
Good luck on your journey too I'm sure someone on here will have advice about Cyprus. X


----------



## Love_Lucy (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi AngelG sounds like you’re all ready but thought i’d message as i’m currently in Alicante Spain. Had my FET today and fly back tomorrow. There’s so much to organise that I was sure I’d forget something! Wishing you all the best for your travels and treatment xx


----------

